# This broke my heart



## zadiac (31/7/20)

I had a heated discussioin one day long ago with someone who doesn't believe that a dog has a soul. When I saw this video, it broke my heart and I sent this to that person. I hope she will see that only a being with a soul kan be so heart broken over someone they loved that passed away. I had tears in my eyes and a knot in my throat.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (31/7/20)

Dogs , out of all the animals bare their souls. Many others too. Elephants I can particularly relate to.

Reactions: Like 6


----------

